# Bath Bottling Co Bath, ME



## Makettle (May 28, 2010)

Hi, 

 I posted this on the Soda's forum but haven't heard
 anything yet so thought I would try here too!  I was
 given this bottle by my Aunt and can't find anything about
 a Bath Bottling Co in Maine.  (Liberty yes, but no Bath)
 Anyone have any info on the company or bottle?
 Thank you!


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (May 28, 2010)

Hi Makettle and welcome to the Forum!

 Your Bath Bottling Co. bottle is a mid 1890s to early 1900s soda.  The company was in biz in Bath, ME from 1894-1924  where they were located on Front, Commercial and Broad Street.  They bottled Gold Bond and Imperial ginger ale and Hire's root beer.  They seem to have been fairly prolific bottlers as examples like yours (and a few variants) show up fairly often - still a nice one though with the monogram.  They also had a Hutchinson and crown top bottles as well.

 Regards - Sam


----------



## J H Withrow (May 29, 2010)

Good looking bottle.  For some reason, everythime I think of Bath, Me, I think of the old iron works ship building company.  Have no idea if they are still in business.  

 Funny how a "bath bottle" can meke me think of iron!


----------



## Makettle (May 29, 2010)

Thank you so much re the info on the company.
 I love a mystery, but love the answer more!

 I did learn that Bath had a huge iron works so that
 sparks the connection for me too J H.  

 Thank you again!


----------



## Wangan (May 30, 2010)

My father used to work at Bath Iron works many years ago as a Welder.As far as I know,they still put out some of the best battleships this nation has ever seen.Nice bottle,very interesting.


----------

